# No Till Seeder Rental Rates



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey all. I have a Great Plains (I've heard them called great pains) Solid Stand 12' seeder on a center pivot hitch/no till cart. Can anyone tell me what the going rate is per acre for no till drill rental in your area?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Drill rental here is $10-15 per acre.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Drill rental here is $10-15 per acre.


About the same here. I have paid $10 and $12/acre rentals


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

One man, I bought a GP 10 ft nt because the rental machines were always dirty out of adjustment, broken and missing pieces. If it were mine, I would not rent it on pain of death. JMO. in fact, the agreement with my buddy is that no rentals will occur, either he or I use it. Current chg is 20 an acre for drilling, customer provides seed. Just a thought.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I agree with Hayman. Have you ever seen a rental car that was in good shape? If it were my seeder and it was going to be used on someone else's land they would rent the seeder and the operator.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A 10 foot GP is $10 per acre here.

A friend lets me rent his Sunflower 7 footer for $4 per acre. We go over the drill before I rent it. I agree to pay for any repairs I have caused.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

thendrix said:


> I agree with Hayman. Have you ever seen a rental car that was in good shape? If it were my seeder and it was going to be used on someone else's land they would rent the seeder and the operator.


Rental equipment from the NRCS office is used and abused. Every time I've rented the Brillion seeder, except this last time when I was the first one to use a brand new unit, I've had to spend 2-4 hours cleaning it out and fixing it.

I won't rent or lend my equipment. I'll do the job for them, even for free, but won't rent or loan.

Ralph


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I rent a 13 footer, from a local guy that rents out 3 or 4 great plains drills. I think his rates are around $8 per acre, he delivers and picks up the drill. They are very well kept, 2 years old or less.

Last year when I planted my oats I was the first one to use a new drill, That was in March, when I rented the same drill in July it had 2,300 acres on it. He does a lot of business.

Troy


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

When I need more than my GP 6' NT I head to PA , Lancaster Boys turn em loose @ $12 /ac ....In PREMIUM condition , and they expect it back that way !! (rightfully so !)


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I am renting the drill to a neighbor. His normal custom no till guy took a full time job, and doesn't have time to seed anything but his own stuff, so my neighbor is on the verge of freaking out as he needs to get his oats in soon.He has helped me out with some tillage equipment, so I thought I should return the favor, just didn't know what the rates were.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I custom drill for $20/acre I would rather do custom to protect my equipment. If something happens there is no bad feelings. For a friend that helps me I would do it for less maybe just fill the tractor when we are done.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Local dealership here keeps up the drill for the county and actually keeps it in good shape. Rates are $50 minimum $10 bucks for the first 10 acres and $ 9 bucks from 10-20 acres and $8 for anything over 20 acres.


----------

